# Shuttle Craft



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The more I play with this shape the more I like it. It gives me a little more speed and it is very stable and easy to draw with the wrist brace. This one is Hickory with out any bearings or bushings. The forks are made from the 3/16 stainless steel and the main shaft is 3/16 also. I have been looking at the slab sides and thinking man there are lot of custom things you could do with that platform. Scales, chip carving engraving on and on. I think I will take this one the next time I try out the target thrower I am certain I can get on target faster with this.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Rogger!


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

Amazing slingshot! and if you don't mind me asking, how do you get the curved part of the wrist brace?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

NoCans! said:


> Amazing slingshot! and if you don't mind me asking, how do you get the curved part of the wrist brace?


Cut it out of a piece of wood with a band saw.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Roger she is a thing of beauty


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I love it. How long is it?


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> NoCans! said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing slingshot! and if you don't mind me asking, how do you get the curved part of the wrist brace?
> ...


Oh. Duh. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very interesting... This may be the way to go. Well done, Roger. Well thought out. :koolaid:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

sharp eye said:


> I love it. How long is it?


The Shuttle is 12 inches over all and it gives me a 5 1/2 extension which gives me a 38 inch draw. For me the most important part is no pressure on my thumb and index finger. Makes for very comfortable shooting.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a thing of beauty. This design looks incredibly promising...


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

@Wingshooter-I like all your Starships because of the true ergonomic designs for a free wrist or fingers stress.

.


----------



## donald1127 (Dec 23, 2014)

Did you use a tubing bender to bend the forks into that shape?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

donald1127 said:


> Did you use a tubing bender to bend the forks into that shape?


No, these are done on a press. My rod bender will not bend that close of a radius.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Oooh yeah! she's a zippy banger alright!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Work of art. I definitely hope to purchase one of your shuttlecraft or starships in 2015, and I'm very interested in the custom scales, engraving, and other enhancements you're thinking about!

Curiosity -- I know shuttles are smaller, after all I do annoy my wife in public with quotes from the original Star Trek series often enough...
But is there some actual measurement that defines the difference?
The Vulcan half of me wants data, sorry.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Wingshooter said:


> sharp eye said:
> 
> 
> > I love it. How long is it?
> ...


ya mean like this


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Roger,

I can tell you the shuttle Crafts have of yours are a very nice balance of a longer draw, yet the ability to keep control. The extra length is perfect for that extra power yet is still is handy in the field ! I like that style very, very much.

wll


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

wll said:


> Roger,
> 
> I can tell you the shuttle Crafts have of yours are a very nice balance of a longer draw, yet the ability to keep control. The extra length is perfect for that extra power yet is still is handy in the field ! I like that style very, very much.
> 
> wll


Thank you sir the more I play with them the better I like them. I just did a short vid that shows how I can shoot accurately with the pouch held all wrong. I think it is the forgiving nature of the RH.


----------

